# What's your fur take goal for this season ?



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

OK ,all you fur catchers , what's your goal for this season ? I'm hoping to equal or better the 38 coyotes I sent to auction last year and add maybe 5o skrats to the total . Only beaver I take will be damage control ones that won't even see the skin shed with low prices ,but go straight to the neighbours kids for their bear bait pile .Hoping the price stays decent on the yotes and doesn't slip any lower on the rats .


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

We don't trap. I'd love to get back up to 100 coyotes this year. We used to run right at that but the last two years we struggled to get 50. The winters have been horrendous the last two years, lots of snow -40* and the wind OMG. Anyway we sold most of the 50 for $55 finished. It would be cool to take 150 there seems to be a bunch of them running around right now. If the price goes up or the weather stays good every want-to-be callers will be out, making them smarter by the day.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well for me

my goal this year is to get atleast one

been trying for about two years now,still havent got my first yote or bobcat yet

weve had the same issue here that dang dawg has had

terribly cold winters and lots of snow,not to mention the wife had some terrible health issues last year that kept me from hunting anything other than turkeys

so once turley season ends this year(end of october) i will be hitting the predators hard,well atleast i will be trying too

dont care if i get any to sell,just want some furs for myself cause they would look cool on my display tables when i go to primitive events


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

if'n I could catch one beaver a day ,that would be ,suweeeet.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've got my one for the year 

I suppose I'll still try for a second.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Hoping for one yote, but with back problems myself I don't know if I'll be able to even make it out and; it's driving me bananas!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't set any goals, just hope I keep improving every year. I have the trapping permits that I applied for, just hoping that work will allow me to spend as much time on the line as possible.


----------



## Kiyotes (Aug 18, 2014)

Not trapping coyotes this year, tired of releasing wolves. Just doing a little calling and have no goals besides enjoying it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

releasing a wolf from a trap

now thats gotta be fun lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I would like to catch some bobcats this season, but I just can't seem to save up enough money to go trapping...


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't trap. My best year ever was 66 coyotes with my partner. I hunt alone most of the time nowadays, and I don't have nearly as much time as then. So 10-15 would be awesome. But it would be ok if I could call 1 for each my wife, my son, and my dad. I have to get my dad out soon though, he has COPD and can't be out much when it's cold.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All my hunting has kind of been put on the back burner for now since my injury, haven't mastered stairs yet.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Have you tried the stair master? 

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> Have you tried the stair master? :wink:
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


 Once I'm back to walking up stairs I'll feel like a master.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Most of my coyotes are called , but I did manage 5 in the snares last year . Going to set a lot more snares this year and check them as I do my chores and go to call . Ifg my hide price ave staysa up like last yuear ,I'll be able to buy a couple "toys " I've had my eye on over the summer . To those of you with injuries ,hassell and beta , hope you heal up fast and are able to get back out there .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No real goals as totals go, but I plan on targeting fox and bobcat this year for pelts and I have a bear located plus just found a lion kill this morning.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm hoping for 6 coyotes this year. I think I can probably catch 3 dozen or more raccoons since the places that I have access to are loaded with raccoons. If I'm really lucky, I'll catch a bobcat or two this year since I know we have several on these properties.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm just setting my goal to get out and make at least 50 stands this year. I'll worry about the coyote count later.


----------

